
Jacob Appelbaum allegedly intimidated victims into silence and anonymity - nickcobb
http://www.dailydot.com/politics/jacob-appelbaum-tor-project-suspension-sexual-misconduct-victims/
======
phobius
Appelbaum's response:

[http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1soorlp](http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1soorlp)

Obviously this topic needs to be treated with extreme care, as assuming
innocence would be just as damaging as assuming guilt.

Though it _is_ rather interesting that Appelbaum would receive such similar
accusations as Assange - especially given his history of gender advocacy and
related activism.

------
rwbhn
"Three current Tor employees—two of which agreed to be named on the
record—have confirmed that they personally know the authors of the alleged
victim statements on the site, JacobAppelbaum.net. Although they continue to
maintain anonymity for the authors of the stories, these Tor employees are now
publicly vouching for the site’s authenticity, which Appelbaum has called into
question."

